# G0704 tachometer tip



## dewbane (Sep 17, 2020)

I saw some other g0704-related stuff, and this flashed into my head. I don't see any other posts talking about this.

If your tach stops working, and cleaning the grease out of the sensor wheel doesn't fix the problem, you may be tempted to replace the board next. That's how my mind worked. I got a new board, and set about the agonizing process of dealing with the tiny M1.5 cap screws and nuts down in that deep recess. I spent way too long on that project, and never did reach the point where I was satisfied with the adjustment.

Later on, I broke the plastic drive gear, and I had to take the top cover off.

D'OH!!!

It sure would have been easier to change that sensor with the top cover off. Just thought I'd throw this out there.


----------

